# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Field does not show all of the data

## OKCDOCB

When I query the database only part of the returned information shows in the column. It is a test field. I know that there is 180 records but when I look at contents I only see 20 records and the last record I see is incomplete. When I pull the data and process it I will recover all 180 records. I would like to be able to copy and paste all 180 records. I assume that the amount of text that is viewable is limited. Not sure if I can control that.

----------


## rmiao

If you use ssms, it displays 256 characters per text column by default. You can change it in query -> query options -> results -> text -> maximum number of characters displayed in each column.

----------

